# water spiders



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i went fishing any there are these spiders that sit in the trees over the water and when you hit branches they fall in the boat, and indenfication?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pics would be great


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha dude if i ever see them im either trying to ge tthem off me or trying to paddle away 
they got real skinny bodys and legs and the get shaken out of trees


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

They are likely fishing spiders ...A.K.A dock spiders, which eat small minnows and insects. They get pretty big...i feed mine crickets and other spiders from around the house!
Eden


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

nah there alot skinnier, ther not real hariy either ther just small, skinny long lengs when they drop from trees they usually tuck up except for like 2 legs they stick draight out, i know its weird, there said to be poisonus but iunno if thats true


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Look up some pics of the spiders that are in your local area.

Edit: Does it look like any of these guys?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

no thanks sounds creepy.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

if any it would be the yellow balck and white one


----------

